# Sailboat disposal - what do I do?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm sure I would have received different advice had I joined this site before I bought, but...

I have a 1974 San Juan 24. I've sailed it hard for 3 years, but now it has a rotten hull that can't be fixed- the keel is WOBBLY. How do I retire it? I don't have a lot of extra money, it is kept in a marina, but I will not scuttle it. Can I sell it for the lead keel? I am in Vancouver, Canada, and am trying to do the right thing at an emotional time


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Slap a sweet Tart'n nameplate on it and sell it for new! Sorry, I couldn't resist. Long story.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

This may not be what you want to hear, but I've heard that a chainsaw is a very effective tool for making a large piece of plastic into smaller pieces to be hauled off. You can also recover the lead to be recycled this way.

If you choose this method, be sure to cover up. One of those white painters suits, sealed eye protection, and a respirator is mandatory.


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

Talk to your Canadian equivalent of the Coast Guard. They sometimes are looking for craft they sink for barrier reef, dive points etc... otherwise put an ad up on criagslist for an estimate to remove it and take it to a junkyard...


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Gadfly:

Welcome to Sailnet. Sorry it comes at such a bad time for you and your boat.

I am grateful that you are going to do the right thing. I have no technical information, but you have my sympathy.

David


----------



## badsanta (Oct 16, 2006)

give it away. Let some one else handle it.


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

smackdaddy said:


> Slap a sweet Tart'n nameplate on it and sell it for new! Sorry, I couldn't resist. Long story.


 so smack,
I have all week.
Do tell the Tart story
Mark


----------



## travler37 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gadfly1974 said:


> I'm sure I would have received different advice had I joined this site before I bought, but...
> 
> I have a 1974 San Juan 24. I've sailed it hard for 3 years, but now it has a rotten hull that can't be fixed- the keel is WOBBLY. How do I retire it? I don't have a lot of extra money, it is kept in a marina, but I will not scuttle it. Can I sell it for the lead keel? I am in Vancouver, Canada, and am trying to do the right thing at an emotional time


 Have never seen anyhing that can not be fixed,
That you can not afford to fix or is just a sinkhole...hats off and it sucks.

Try the donation sights and see what happens.Know a man on the US side that spent a summer repairing a can not be fixed and is still loving it.Salvation Army for him...

Best of Luck
Mark


----------



## dhornsey (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd try putting it up for free on Craigslist. It might be worth it to someone with a project boat to haul it away if it came with hardware/parts, mast/rigging which was of use to them. 

I live in Vancouver too - any time I list something for free in the boats section, the phone starts ringing almost immediately.

Good luck.


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

Just Googled scrap lead...... .4912 cents(US) per lb.

Phil


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Donate it to a charity or a good cause like Sea Scouts. Here in the US you'd be able to write it off on taxes, but don't know about Canada's tax laws. They can make the determination as to either repair it or to call a junk hauler.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think it is pretty low to donate a boat that is in such troubled shape to a charity. If the boat is in such bad shape and they have to dispose of it, it will end up costing the charity money as a general rule.... :hothead



T37SOLARE said:


> Donate it to a charity or a good cause like Sea Scouts. Here in the US you'd be able to write it off on taxes, but don't know about Canada's tax laws. They can make the determination as to either repair it or to call a junk hauler.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

I hated to see my old Ocean racer go . . . . . . . but a chain saw helped create a really cool bar for the back yard. You can have the bow come out of the wall like I did . . . . . . . or as a friend suggested to me too late . . . . . . . cut it long ways bow to stern for a really cool long bar. I had the stern mounted on the opposite patio wall and when you opened the lazarette . . . . . . . built in ice chest! I transferred some cleats and other parts to the new boat . . . Sort of a spirit living on thing.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

philsboat said:


> Just Googled scrap lead...... .4912 cents(US) per lb.
> 
> Phil


Cool. My boat is worth more than 1200 bucks!!!


----------



## Jarerex (Dec 2, 2008)

n/a


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

Jarerex, just go to the song thread or similar and rack up another 9 posts...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

That's likely the retail price, not what you'd be paid for selling scrap lead to a dealer. Also, it is probably the TL price, rather than the LTL price. In reality, you'll probably get more like $.22 per lb.



philsboat said:


> Just Googled scrap lead...... .4912 cents(US) per lb.
> 
> Phil


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

Part it out. PM me if that is the route you go....


----------



## philsboat (Oct 16, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> That's likely the retail price, not what you'd be paid for selling scrap lead to a dealer. Also, it is probably the TL price, rather than the LTL price. In reality, you'll probably get more like $.22 per lb.


S.D.
Thought you were barking up the wrong tree at .22/lb.Just checked a local scrap yard and he said you were way wrong!!!
It's ten cents a pound today and thats Canadian!!!
I stand corrected.

Phil (pobody's nerfect)


----------



## lofty22810 (Nov 21, 2008)

leave it at a mooring and let someone make a salvage claim on it


----------



## AjariBonten (Sep 7, 2007)

might make a great sandbox


----------



## Boasun (Feb 10, 2007)

You could take the keel off and use it as a flower box in the front yard or as a wading pool for the kids in the back yard...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Before you give it away list all parts for sale, sell the hardware, mast etc and scrap the keel. Saws-All and a dumpster works for the rest. I bought a Boch Saw's All from Lowes for about $100; buy the right blades and all will go well. I use it for many differant tasks on the new boat I'm rebuilding.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

Boasun said:


> You could take the keel off and use it as a flower box in the front yard or as a wading pool for the kids in the back yard...


I see . . . . . . . you guy's are making fun of my back yard. :laugher :laugher :laugher


----------



## kgs113 (Dec 10, 2003)

I bought my wife a sawzall for Mother's day last year then borrowed it to cut up the E scow in the back yard. She was very happy with the gift!


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

Just asking, what's wrong with taking her out to sea? If you saw it up and put it in the dumpster, some municipalities will then truck it to a barge, tow it and the rest of the trash out to sea and then dump it, won't they?


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm putting in yet another vote. If you part it out please let us know and post the list of items. Who knows you might end up making enough money to buy the sawzall to finish the job


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

By the way, my question was academic. I hate to see a good boat go to waste. I guess it the same thing for the part, if it has to be that way.


----------



## ckgreenman (Aug 22, 2008)

Personally I don't either but if it's gonna cost more to fix then it would to buy a new one then there's not much sense in keeping it. It becomes a case where the sum of it's parts is greater than the whole. There might be someone out there who has bunches of money and time and wants to rebuild it just because they can. Otherwise it would better be served putting the usable parts back into service. Think of it as donating organs


----------



## jimmyb116 (Feb 20, 2007)

I have had and currently own a SJ24 if keel wobble is the only thing wrongs it is an easy and cheap fix just a lot of dirty work. Most SJ24 have had this repair at some point in their life. Go to the Yahoo user group they will help you or take the boat off your hands.


----------



## PGflier (Dec 13, 2008)

*I'm interested!*

Hey Gadfly
not trying to take advantage of your sad situation... OK, yes I am.

I'm building a 22'foot wooden cutter. I could use some of the bits and pieces and definitely need the lead keel. Damn EPA has closed down all my tire store sources - forced recycling is killing me. I'll never get this boat done without lead!

Let me know. I have old friends up your way (a LOT closer than Colorado) that will help in the removal/transport issues.

Thanks!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

> Talk to your Canadian equivalent of the Coast Guard.


...that would be the Coast Guard


----------



## Sailormon6 (May 9, 2002)

jimmyb116 said:


> I have had and currently own a SJ24 if keel wobble is the only thing wrongs it is an easy and cheap fix just a lot of dirty work. Most SJ24 have had this repair at some point in their life. Go to the Yahoo user group they will help you or take the boat off your hands.


 If there's a SJ24 group on Yahoo, some of them would undoubtedly need parts that are unique to the SJ24, such as hinged cockpit seats, anchor locker lids, teak trim, rudders, keels, masts and spars, winches, etc. that are out of production, and they can't get anywhere else. I have seen small cruisers parted out and sold quickly in that way. The proceeds might be enough to pay for disposing of the remaining hull. You won't make a profit, but you'll get rid of the boat and help some guys get some hard-to-find parts that they need. I'd second Jimmy's suggestion that you contact the Yahoo group and see if they need parts.


----------



## HarbourBoy (Dec 11, 2007)

Gadfly, there is a group in Victoria called S.A.L.T.S. (Sail and Life Training Society) that takes donated sailboats. They either fix them up and sell them or sell them "as is" to a broker. They're a registered charity so you can get a tax receipt for whatever the assessed value of the boat is ... I think they will have a surveyor look at it. Also, I'm not sure why you think the wobble is unfixable, though. There was a great article in Pacific Yachting a couple of years ago about a guy in BC who totally refitted a San Juan 24 and I think he fixed a keel problem during the process.


----------



## sailbot (Mar 16, 2008)

*that j24 sail*

hey there Jimmy, do you still want to get rid of that main sail. back in April you had indicated thet you wanted to part with it

Im in prince rupert and I have a Crown 23

Happy new year
Terry


----------

